# Neues Setup / mit AiO RGB Wasserkühlung?



## DaveT (9. März 2020)

*Neues Setup / mit AiO RGB Wasserkühlung?*

Hallo zusammen,

Ich stelle mir gerade einen PC zusammen und bin auch schon fast durch bräuchte jedoch noch etwas Hilfe bzgl. des CPU-Kühlers.
(Bin mir nicht so sicher ob das Thema hierhin oder in die Kaufberatung soll.)

Meine Zusammenstellung sieht bisher so aus:


1.) Welche Komponenten hat dein *vorhandener PC*? 
ASUS RTX 2070 Super soll erstmal übernommen werden. Der ältere Rest soll so bestehen bleiben und die vorherige GraKa wieder rein.

 2.) Welche *Auflösung* und *Frequenz* hat dein Monitor? 
WHQD 144Hz, + 2* Full HD 60 Hz -> Evtl wird einer der Full HD Monitore für Bildbearbeitung mit einem 4k Monitor 60 Hz ersetzt.

3.) *W**elche *Komponente vom PC (CPU, GPU, RAM) - sofern vorhanden, limitiert dich im Moment? 
- 

 4.) *Wann* soll der neue PC gekauft, bzw. der *vorhandene* aufgerüstet werden?
Ich will in dieser Woche bestellen.

5.) Gibt es *abgesehen* von der *PC-Hardware* noch etwas, was du brauchst? 
Nein

 6.) Soll es ein *Eigenbau* werden?
Ja

 7.) Wie hoch ist dein *Gesamtbudget*?
~2000€ für die fehlenden Komponenten.

 8.) *Welche Spiele / Anwendungen* willst du spielen / verwenden?
Spiele (70%): Rocket League, Assassins Creed Odyssey, Star Wars Battle Front 2,
Bildbearbeitung (15%): Photoshop, Lightroom
SW-Entwicklung (15%): Visual Studio Code

 9.) Wie viel *Speicherplatz* benötigst du?
2TB auf der Hauptplatte.

 10.) Gibt es sonst noch *Wünsche*? 
Ich habe beschlossen das es diesmal auch nach was aussehen darf und bin bereit für Design etwas auszugeben. 

Die Grafikkarte soll evtl. später gegen eine der 3000er Serie ersetzt werden. 

Aktuelle Idee:
Ryzen 9 3900x
MSI MEG X570 ACE
G.Skill TridentZ Royal Silver 32GB (2x16) DDR4-3600 CL16
be quiet! Straight Power 11 Platinium 750W
Fractal Design Vector RS Blackout TG
Corsair Force MP600 2TB

Jetzt frage ich mich ob ich den Boxed Kühler drauf lasse oder doch eine AiO Wasserkühlung wie z.B. 
1. Alphacool Eisbär Aurora 240
2. Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240P
nehmen soll. Ich habe noch keine Erfahrungen mit Wasserkühlungen gemacht. Könnte mir aber auch vorstellen wenn ich eine Einbaue diese vielleicht später auch für eine neue GraKa zu erweitern. Jedenfalls will ich keinen großen Turmkühler ohne RGB einbauen und an sich soll der Boxed Lüfter ja auch nicht so schlecht sein. Ich denke das eine Wasserkühlung schicker aussehen würde. Am liebsten würde ich die Radiatoren der WaKü an der Front befestigen weiß jedoch nicht ob ich dann noch genug Luft in das Gehäuse bekomme. Wenn ich diese oben einbauen würde müsste ich wohl auf das schicke Deckglass verzichten.

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Patrick_87 (9. März 2020)

*AW: Neues Setup / mit AiO RGB Wasserkühlung?*

Zunächst solltest du dich entscheiden ob du nur die Cpu kühlen willst oder die Grafikkarte später noch mit einbinden willst. Das ist wichtig , denn kaufst du eine Aio ( All in One Wakü) dann wird es schwer mit erweitern für die Gpu.
Es gibt zwar wenige Aio Modelle die man erweitern kann , allerdings finde ich sollte man wenn man schon cpu und gpu kühlen will auch eine richtige Pumpe verbauen und nicht diese kleinen Aio Teile. 
Ich jedenfalls würde mir keine Aio einbauen und dann damit Grafikkarte und Cpu kühlen. Mag vielleicht wenige Modelle geben bei denen das möglich wäre , aber gerade bei so High End Systemen mit (später) 3080 und 3900x würde ich lieber was richtiges verbauen. 

Für solche Hardware brauchst du dann ja auch mindestens zwei ordentliche Radiatoren, dazu kommt dann Gpu und Cpu Kühler. Bei so einem Kreislauf würde ich jedenfalls dann auch eine richtige Pumpe verbauen und nicht bloß eine Aio. 

Entscheide also erst mal ob du nur Cpu Kühlen willst, falls ja , dann würde ich zu einer 360mm Aio greifen. Vorher natürlich abchecken ob das Gehäuse da mitspielt. 
Wenn du wirklich Cpu und Gpu Kühlen willst , dann schau mal ein Forum weiter unten "erweiterbare Wasserkühlungen" Dort geht es um Custom Wasserkühlungen , sowas wäre dann die richtige Wahl.

Schau dann mal nach was dein Gehäuse an Radiatoren aufnehmen kann und dann kannst du anfangen dir da die passende Hardware raus zu suchen.


----------

